# [H] Raidgilde für Nachtmenschen / Mitglieder gesucht!



## Agrimor (8. April 2009)

Grüße,

wir sind eine Gruppe von Menschen, die aufgrund Ihres jeweiligen Berufes kaum in der Lage sind, an normalen Raidstartzeiten (z.B: unter der Woche 18-19 Uhr) teilzunehmen, weil wir da alle noch arbeiten dürfen/müssen.

Da wir festgestellt haben, dass es durchaus einige fähige Spieler gibt, denen es genauso geht, haben wir uns entschlossen, eine Raidgilde zu gründen, die unter der Woche grundsätzlich nicht vor 22 Uhr zu raiden beginnt. (*aktueller Raidstart i.d.R. 23.15 Uhr*)

Was wir euch bieten:

- Die Gelegenheit (erfolgreich) an Raids teilzunehmen
- Eine lustige Gruppe, in der alle (volljährigen) Altersklassen vertreten sind (nichts gegen Minderjährige aber die dürften mit unseren Zeiten ein Problem haben. Ausgeschlossen ist grundsätzlich jedoch niemand)
- Ein absolut faires DKP-System, das auch Neuzugängen direkt Chancen auf Loot ermöglicht
- eine kompetente Raidleitung und Hilfen bei der Optimierung eurer Klasse
- Eine Homepage mit allem drum und dran (Raidplaner, DKP-System, Forum...). TS³ gibts selbstverständlich auch.

Aktuell raiden wir an bis zu 2 Tagen pro ID Eiskrone 25. 10er ICC wird ebenfalls angeboten. Die Anzahl der startenden Gruppen richtet sich nach dem Interesse der Member. Weitere Raids (PD-o-K, Ulduar oder was sonst so gewünscht wird) finden je nach Bedarf statt.

Wir sehen uns nicht als Eliteraid. Bei uns steht der Spaß im Vordergrund. Trotzdem ist es unser Ziel, möglichst viel zu erreichen.

Was wir erwarten:

- Ihr solltet Ahnung von eurer Klasse haben und vernünftig vorgetragener Kritik (aka Verbesserungsvorschläge) zugänglich sein
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, euch in eine Gruppe einzufügen.


Ganz ausdrücklich erwarten wir nicht, dass Ihr alles, was WoTLK momentan zu bieten hat, schon gesehen und gelegt habt. Da der Content jedoch mittlerweile recht weit fortgeschritten ist, müssen wir ein Equipp voraussetzen, mit dem ihr in Eiskrone 10/25 eure Aufgabe erfüllen könnt. (näheres dazu in unserem Forum)

Ihr findet uns auf dem Rat von Dalaran und auf unserer Homepage.
Solltet Ihr unser Angebot interessant finden und dergleichen auf Eurem Server nicht geboten bekommen, stehen wir auch X-Realm-Bewerbungen (Serverwechslern) sehr aufgeschlossen gegenüber.
Bei Fragen könnt ihr euch gerne direkt ingame an mich (Agrimor) oder hier im Forum (auch an mich und wieder Agrimor ^^) wenden.

Aktuell gesucht:

- Heildruide und weitere Heilklassen
- Fernkämpfer: Insbesondere Magier. Schattenpriester, Hexer und Eulen sind aber auch gerne gesehen.

Direktlink zu den Bewerbungen


----------



## Agrimor (21. April 2009)

/push


----------



## GenderBender (21. April 2009)

oh coole Idee für ne Gilde. Vor allem die bessere Latenz um diese Zeit macht es interressant.


----------



## Agrimor (23. April 2009)

GenderBender schrieb:


> oh coole Idee für ne Gilde. Vor allem die bessere Latenz um diese Zeit macht es interressant.




Naja das mag ein positiver Nebeneffekt sein; die steigende Anzahl an Mitgliedern gibt aber auch dem Grundgedanken recht: Auch Nachtmenschen möchten gerne und gut Raiden ^^


----------



## Byakko (25. April 2009)

Und warum sind die einzigen Nachtgilden die ich finde immer Horde *fume*


----------



## Agrimor (26. April 2009)

Da bist Du nicht der erste, der sich deswegen beklagt. Wundert mich eigentlich, da ich immer davon ausging, dass es mehr Spieler auf Seiten der Allianz, als auf der der Horde sind. Auf dem RvD sind es sogar mehr als doppelt so viele.


----------



## Byakko (26. April 2009)

Liegt möglicherweise daran das Horde mehr von den älteren gespielt wird. So ist es zumindest bei mir im Bekanntenkreis, kann nicht sagen ob es im Allgemeinen zutrifft.


----------



## Agrimor (29. April 2009)

Byakko schrieb:


> Liegt möglicherweise daran das Horde mehr von den älteren gespielt wird. So ist es zumindest bei mir im Bekanntenkreis, kann nicht sagen ob es im Allgemeinen zutrifft.




Denkbar. Wollte diese Theorie nicht anbringen, um keine Klisches zu vebreiten oder Flamewars zu starten.

Wie auch immer:

Nachtaktive Druiden, Magier, Priester, Krieger, Schamen und Schurken: Schaut euch mal bei uns um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (andere Klassen haben auch Chancen, nur bei Jägern wirds langsam knapp)

Raidstatus: Naxx25 läuft locker, Ulduar 10 heute Hodir down, Ulduar 25 kommt bald möglichst.

http://www.nightclub-guild.com


----------



## Agrimor (18. Mai 2009)

Raidstatus: 

Ulduar 10: Nächster Halt: Abstieg in den Wahnsinn
Ulduar 25: Start incoming


----------



## Agrimor (8. Juni 2009)

Auch der zweite Ulduar 25er Termin verlief erfolgreich. Naxx25 bleibt vorerst weiterhin im Angebot, um Equipplücken auszugleichen. 

Des weiteren gibt es mittlerweile zwei Ulduar 10 Gruppen, um möglichst vielen Members außerhalb der 25er besseres Equipp zu ermöglichen. 


Weitere Kandidaten für die Gilde sind nach wie vor gerne gesehen.


Raidzeiten: Unter der Woche (einschließlich Samstag) nicht vor 22 Uhr  (spätere Teilnahme ist mit Ankündigung i.d.R. möglich) und Sonntags gegen 20 Uhr.

http://www.nightclub-guild.com/


----------



## Agrimor (27. September 2009)

Natürlich gibts uns immer noch und immer noch sind Bewerbungen gerne gesehen. PDK 10 wird mittlerweile für bis zu 3 Raidgruppen angeboten, um alle unterzubringen. Aktuelle 25er finden überwiegend Sonntags statt, was sich bei mehr verfügbaren Spielern aber auch ändern würde ^^


----------



## Agrimor (20. Dezember 2009)

Aktueller Content sh. erster Post.

Aktuell besonders gesucht:

*Heiler*: Hier am liebsten ein Bäumchen
*Fernkämpfer*: Hier sind noch einige Slots zu vergeben. Nur unsere Jäger brauchen momentan keine Verstärkung mehr.


Grundsätzlich hat jede Bewerbung eine Chance, nur die Slotplätze der Tanks und Jäger sind momentan bestens gefüllt.


----------



## Agrimor (27. Dezember 2009)

Update: Eingangspost aktualisiert und aktuelle Gesuche und Links hinzugefügt.


----------



## Agrimor (12. Juni 2010)

Mal wieder aktualisiert. Homepage wurde zwischenzeitlich komplett überarbeitet und aufgehübscht.


----------



## Dineriâ (29. September 2010)

Bewerbt Euch, ab Cata starten wir wieder voll durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das nächste Addon wirft seinen Schatten voraus und wir suchen nach Mitstreitern, die sich uns ob der kommenden Herausforderungen anschließen möchten.


Diese Anfrage richtet sich an *alle*, die aus was für Gründen auch immer nur Nachts raiden können und wollen.

-* Was wir wollen*: Spieler, die Nachts raiden wollen und den Ehrgeiz besitzen, eine Zierde ihrer Klasse zu sein.
-* Was uns dabei nicht stört*: Euer Equipp ist nich ICC tauglich? Macht nix. Mit Cataclysm dürfen wir uns alle neu einkleiden und bestehendes Equipp spielt da keine Rolle. (darum aber auch keine Telnahmegarantie an bestehenden ICC Raids) 
- *Wer wir sind:*: Allesamt Ü18 bis in die 40er. Wir versuchen eine Mischung aus Spaß und Fortschritt zu etablieren.
-* Was wir nicht wollen*: Spieler, die nur Twink Nr. 23 irgendwo unterstellen möchten oder kein Interesse haben, sich mit ihrer Klasse auseinanderzusetzen.



Also her mit den Bewerbungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.nightclub-guild.com/forum/index.php?board=3.0


----------



## Dineriâ (15. November 2010)

push


----------

